# Bookeen Cybook Opus



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone have a Bookeen Cybook Opus? I heard some nice things about this one in an interview that Len Edgerly did with the French owner at CES. The list price is $250, but I've seen it online for $230 and $220. It's available at J&R, Vanns, Fry's and a few other retailers.

My interest in it would be to read library books. _*It has folders*_.

http://www.bookeen.com/ebook/ebook-reading-device.aspx

Since I have so many DTBs and kindle books that still TBR, I'm in no hurry to buy for library reading, but I like this one and the Sony Pocket Reader.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I played with the Cybook Opus at J&R Express in Macy's yesterday after an interview in that neighborhood. It is so light! Very cool device for library books/epub/ade format books. It's fast, has folders, 5" screen, 12 font sizes. Includes a black leather case (or sleeve -- not sure -- it's not pretty though). It's not as sturdy-looking as a kindle. If I buy it one day, it will be mainly for library reading. I'm also considering the Sony Pocket Reader in pink.










List price is now $250, but the Books on Board has it for $198 including ground shipping, no sales tax outside of Texas. J&R price: $229; Vanns: $219; B&H: $219.



















Books on Board website:
http://www.bookeen.com/Pics/productImages/Hires/Opus_03.jpg


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That is nice looking. . . . .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Something odd about those pics... Either the unit is quite small, or that's a really big hand.... The proportions look strange.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's only a 5 " diagonal screen. . . . .vs the Kindle's 6". . . . .


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Something odd about those pics... Either the unit is quite small, or that's a really big hand.... The proportions look strange.


The unit is small.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's a link to the page that has Len Edgerly's interview with Laurent Picard of Bookeen at CES:

http://tinyurl.com/y98g3za

It is also in Itunes under *The Reading Edge*, Len Edgerly's podcast about other ereaders.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

My wife Darlene fell in love with the Opus, and (please don't tell her) I plan to buy her one for her birthday, March 26.  She loved the size of it and the CEO was a terrific guy.  She has bought a ton of books for her Kindle, so I'm not sure what sort of confusion I'll precipitate by adding another brand of eBook to her arsenal. Maybe she'll be able to use it for library books, as others have said here.  I've tried a couple of library books on my nook, but I read so many books at once that it takes forever to finish one, more than 21 days.  Darlene, on the other hand, tears through a book in nearly one sitting, so she'd be a good library ebook reader. 

Vive Le Opus!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Len.  Your podcast interview with Bookeen's executive is what sparked my interest in the Cyborg Opus.  I also looked into the Pocket Book 360 after hearing a later podcast of yours about it.  I prefer the Cyborg Opus to the Pocket Book, although I have only had my hands on the Cyborg Opus in a store. 

I still love my kindles, of course.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

*I just ordered one from Books on Board today.* I went on my public library website last night and put some books on a list.


----------

